# 23krs Sleeping Capacity



## chasejj (Oct 8, 2008)

I am looking at geting a 23krs and am curious about the practicality of the dinette and sofa as far as sleeping arrangements?
Can any owners fill me in on what resulting sleeping surface is created when they are setup for sleeping? The reason I ask is ,I am considering removing the fold down bed in front as I will mainly use it to transport 3 motorcycles. I think that the front room may benefit fron the added wall space that removing this bed may provide. But I still need room for 4 minimum. 
In my mind I would treat that space as a dedicated garage/mudroom, which my wife likes and if she likes the idea, I like the idea.

I don't want a bigger rear load toyhauler as I am very unimpressed with their build quality and useable space vs. tow length. The 23KRS seems to be the ideal compromise as long as you limit your toy hauling to 3 bikes.


----------



## jonml2 (Sep 7, 2008)

That is the set up I use for my 2 kids. They would rather sleep closer to us. It is very cozy. Don't have to get up to check on them. This frees up the front bedroom for all our luggage and becomes a dressing room for us. As far as comfort the dinette is great. The sofa is a little bumpy due to its shape. I am a recent new owner ofa 23krs and have been very pleased. Good luck.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't have a 23KRS, but I do use my sofa often for sleeping. I use an inflatable mattress on it when it's pulled out. I have a Sydney, so the couch is actually a sleeper sofa, not a jack knife one, but the air mattress makes it much more comfortable. I even leave it in there when I fold it up. Just deflate it, fold and go!

BTW, never have used the dinette.

Mark


----------



## 2dayinc (Jul 2, 2008)

That second bedroom sure comes in handy if you ever have overnight guest.







You have to keep in mind that the cargo area has a 1,000lb cap. also. That being said, the couch would be okay for a adult under 6' 2" or two small children. The dinnet table/bed would work for small children but not for a adult. Too short in length. The fold up bed up front realy doesn't take up that much more room in the folded up position but if you needed a few more inches, you could gain them by removing the bed like you said. We have a 2009 23Krs.


----------



## roo camper (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't know that you would have enough room for a "garage" and eliminating that room would make it awful tight with two adults and two kids. Maybe a screened gazebo type thing would work for the bikes/mudroom. Just my 2 cents


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi chasejj









Welcome to Outbackers!! 

What vehicle will you be towing with?

The new 280rs has the king slide out bed and u-shaped dinette which also makes into a king bed. More sleeping options for adults if you don't use the garage bed.

My husband who is 6'2 has slept on the fold down sofa in our 28krs one time. His feet hung over the edge and he had to stuff the 2" crack space between the cushions with some foam and towels







No way that thing will sleep 2 people...

I noticed that the new 230rs has a 56" wide ramp opening, where the 23krs has a 50"...not sure if this would be a deal breaker, but nice to have a wider opening. It also has the king rear slide


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

We easily sleep four, 2 in the queen slide and two small kids , one on the sofa and one on the dinette. This being said we are small people so not a big issue. Removing the queen in the front will not really give you much additional room. We get three bikes in the rear - 1 big one and 2 smaller ones. The back of the truck is also a place for an extra bike.

My mother-in-law usually goes with us so the front area is perfect. Out of sight out of mind. PS the front area is also called the doghouse. He sleeps in there . The joke is that Grandma's in the dog house.

Roo


----------



## chasejj (Oct 8, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Hi chasejj
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tow vehicle capacity is not an issue as I am buying a used 05/06/07 diesel Ford or Chevy any day now. The actual one depends on the deal I can get. It is a buyers market right now and will finally be able to take advantage of one for once in my life.

I am considering the 280 but I am a firm "Less is More" believer when it comes to these things. I have yet to see a 280 in person yet.


----------



## chasejj (Oct 8, 2008)

ROO-ING said:


> We easily sleep four, 2 in the queen slide and two small kids , one on the sofa and one on the dinette. This being said we are small people so not a big issue. Removing the queen in the front will not really give you much additional room. We get three bikes in the rear - 1 big one and 2 smaller ones. The back of the truck is also a place for an extra bike.
> 
> My mother-in-law usually goes with us so the front area is perfect. Out of sight out of mind. PS the front area is also called the doghouse. He sleeps in there . The joke is that Grandma's in the dog house.
> 
> Roo


I have seen photos of 3 bikes in the front on this website. As I have read, owners have gotten 3 full size bikes in the front room but it requires a rear load of one bike if I recall.

My thoughts are to remove the bed and cabinets and replace the bed with a fold up couch/sofa sleeper(79") to allow a changing seat for gear. Convert the room to a mudroom with O/H storage and maybe a fold down work surface for repairs if needed.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

chasejj said:


> Tow vehicle capacity is not an issue as I am buying a used 05/06/07 diesel Ford or Chevy any day now. The actual one depends on the deal I can get. It is a buyers market right now and will finally be able to take advantage of one for once in my life.
> 
> I am considering the 280 but I am a firm "Less is More" believer when it comes to these things. I have yet to see a 280 in person yet.


If your tow vehicle is not an issue, then you might want to check with Holman RV in Cincinnatti, OH. I was informed that they have 9 new 28krs's with white cabinets (custom built just for them) and they are priced at $16,951.00







We paid $27,000.00 for ours 2 years ago here in good ol' California








Ask for Rocky...he's a great guy! and tell him Outbackers sent you


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I put my old much loved dinosaur Yami TT600, then the wifeys Kawi KLX125L in center, then the kiddos Kawi KDX 220 in the front.. All go in forward.. Have plenty of roo-m.

The post about the mother in law in the front with the dogs was pretty funny.. Man, what a good place for her! lol

Carey


----------

